# Hosting on LAN (Warcraft 3)



## mr_lemon (Feb 7, 2006)

I have 2 computers, for convenience, il call them Amd and Celeron, because its what they are

My problem is:
On Battlenet, I can host games on both amd and celeron, but when one hosts, the other cant join

The port range for hosting on warcraft is 6112-6119

I have fowarded port 6112 for the ip of amd
On celeron, I have gone into settings in warcraft, and changed default port from 6112 to 6113, then i have fowarded 6113 for the ip of celeron

I have a D-link 504G router

Both computers are running Windows XP Professional, and have statis ips as shown below

any help would be appreciated, thanks











AMD:









Celeron:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Forgive me for asking, since I don't play anything on Battlenet, but does the game give you an option for inputting the IP address of the server you want to connect to?

If so, can the client machine connect to the internal IP of the machine you're hosting on?


----------



## mr_lemon (Feb 7, 2006)

no sorry i dont think so


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Not sure exactly what it could be then. I've had problems with this setup in some of my games before- I think it's an issue in the way the server handles join requests. And it could also be a battlenet protection against running bots in that game.


----------



## mr_lemon (Feb 7, 2006)

cant fix it then? 
o wel
ty anyway


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

If someone else doesn't know, then you're out of luck because I'm out of ideas 

Your best bet I think would be to shoot blizzard an email and ask them whether or not this is possible, and if so, how to get it set up correctly.


----------

